# Dainese Body Armor/Jacket advice



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

I am looking to buy some body armor and I’m sold on going Dainese. Only problem is that I’m having a little difficulty figuring out exactly which jacket I should get. I sent my measurements over to Dainese and they said that I would most likely be an XXL. Unfortunately I can’t find a stocking dealer near me so I’m going to have to order it. Their motorcycle stuff seems to have a better range of sizes than their bike stuff, so here is the issue. Which Jacket do I go with: 
1)	Safety Jacket V (Wave)
2)	Safety Jacket 21
3)	Gladiator Evo (Which doesn’t appear to come in XXL)
4)	Impact Jacket Race (Which doesn’t appear to come in XXL)

Right now I’m leaning towards the Safety Jacket V, but I am really unsure. Size seems to be locking me into their motorcycle stuff. My other issue is their back protectors, based on the pics I see, in both cases (Gladiator vs. Impact and Wave vs. 21) the less expensive jacket “appears” to have a better back protector. Is that just me misinterpreting the pictures? The back protectors on the less expensive jackets look like a really nice articulating panel, and the more expensive ones look like they have just one big plate with a hinge near your waist. All of the stores I have called really haven’t been much help at all. Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

This is the armor I'm using. I'm 5'11"- 196 lbs and I use the Large and it seems to
fit me fine. I'd think you'd have to be a really BIG guy to need an XXL. I'll bet an
XL would fit you just fine.

http://www.beyondbikes.com/bb/ItemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=BA-DAI-IMPACTJA&MatrixType=1


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> I'd think you'd have to be a really BIG guy to need an XXL. I'll bet an
> XL would fit you just fine.


My measurements:

I am 6'-0" tall and Weigh 215-220.
Neck Size: 17.3"
Sleeve Measurement: 35.8"
Chest Size: 44.5"
Waist Size: Usually between 36-38" depending on jeans
Distance from waist to Shoulders: 19.3"

How do you like the back protector on yours compared with this one:


----------



## RageHardIntoTheBendies (May 1, 2006)

You dont need an XXL, one of my riding buddies who is 6'4 and 300lbs rocks the XXL, and the fit is good if not a little short. His smaller brother is 6'1 and 250lbs and fit's the XXL perfectly.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> This is the armor I'm using. I'm 5'11"- 196 lbs and I use the Large and it seems to
> fit me fine. I'd think you'd have to be a really BIG guy to need an XXL. I'll bet an
> XL would fit you just fine.
> 
> http://www.beyondbikes.com/bb/ItemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=BA-DAI-IMPACTJA&MatrixType=1


Yeah! this is the one. I rock one of these and love it. I'm 6'4" tall, and only use a large... i doubt you would need a double X L


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

XJGPN said:


> My measurements:
> 
> I am 6'-0" tall and Weigh 215-220.
> Neck Size: 17.3"
> ...


I don't have any problem with the back protector at all. It seems to flex and follow my contours just fine. The armor fits nicely and you don't even notice you've got it on.


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

rep_1969 said:


> This is the armor I'm using. I'm 5'11"- 196 lbs and I use the Large and it seems to
> fit me fine. I'd think you'd have to be a really BIG guy to need an XXL. I'll bet an
> XL would fit you just fine.
> 
> http://www.beyondbikes.com/bb/ItemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=BA-DAI-IMPACTJA&MatrixType=1


I have an Impact Jacket also. I'm 5-9 about 200 lbs, gym rat...big arms and shoulders etc . I wear XL and fits perfect. The way Dainese is made, it's gonna conform to your body anyway. The Wave Jacket was designed for off road MX so it's definitely burly protection but a little more bulky IMO. If you're lookin for lightweight and form fitting go with the Impact or Evo. Not sure about the Wave jacket but the spine armor on the Impact and Evo is very flexible and comfortable. D-Tec does their homework in the R&D dept so you can count on the spine protection. Can't go wrong with Dainese...expensive but worth it.


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

I have owned the 21 and Racecut Next, and currently have the Wave V - best safety jacket ever made. The shoulder protection is much better than the old styles. Back protector on the new ones is very breathable (aluminum honeycomb), more flexible, and vastly superior to the old solid plastic articulated style.

I'm 6'2 215 lbs with a 46 inch chest, and the XL fits great.


----------



## cwrender (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi,
I have owned both the next and the Impact jacket. If you want the best possible protection go with the impact: bigger chest plates bigger shoulder cups and a little heavier (but much saver). The back protectors on both are the same.
CW


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

Guys, thanks a lot, this thread has been a huge help for me.

You guys definitely convinced me that I should be an XL. Now it just comes down to deciding which one. Going off of watermoccasin’s advice I’ll kick the Safety Jacket 21 out of the group immediately. Now between the other three… I really just want the best protection of the group. My understanding is that from that perspective, the Wave V wins out, it is just a bit bulkier than the rest in the group… is that correct? If so, my decision is made, and I really appreciate everyone’s input. 

Regards,
Michael Rizzi


----------

